# Nulliparity enhances the risk of second primary malignancy of the breast in a cohort



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Nulliparity enhances the risk of second primary malignancy of the breast in a cohort of women treated for thyroid cancer.

Background
many studies reported a higher risk of developing a Second Primary Malignancy (SPM) of the breast in women treated for a thyroid cancer. We investigated some possible risk factors for this particular association. The aim of this retrospective cohort study is to identify a subgroup of women operated for papillary thyroid cancer to be addressed to a more careful mammary screening.

http://www.wjso.com/content/9/1/88/abstract

nulliparity 
[nul′iper′itē] 
Etymology: L, nullus, none, parere, to bear
the status of a woman who has never borne a child.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Interesting, and good to know. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> Interesting, and good to know. Thanks for sharing!


You are very welcome! The more we know, the better we can help ourselves and others!


----------

